# Gutes Kinderfahrrad 14 Zoll aber welches???



## leugim75 (29. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

für unsere kleine suchen wir ein gutes 14 Zoll Bike, als 14" habe ich jedoch kein Markenrad gefunden.
Was würdet Ihr empfehlen?

Unsere kleine ist 5...

Danke und Gruß
leugim


----------



## alexx80 (29. November 2014)

In 16 Zoll schau dir mal das Kania oder kubike an, müsste für eine fünfjährige,auch wenn sie sehr klein ist, schon gut passen...mein Sohn hat mit 107cm ein kleines 20 Zoll bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (29. November 2014)

Wenn 16'' wirklich noch zu groß ist Woom 2, Frog 43 oder Dawes Academy 14. Bei den beiden letzteren sitzt da Tretlager etwas höher. Isla Cnoc 14 wäre noch gut, das kriegst Du in De aber selten gebraucht oder über Bekannte in England, wenn Du welche hast...
Das Kubike sollte ihr mit 5 Jahren aber eigentlich schon passen.


----------



## KIV (30. November 2014)

Mit 5 Jahren passt m.E. schon ein kleines 20" Rad, zB das 20" in 'small' von Kaniabikes.eu
Mein Neffe bekommt zu Weihnachten ein 14" Islabike, der ist dann aber auch erst 2 3/4 Jahre alt...


----------



## Ann (30. November 2014)

wie groß ist denn die kleine? normalerweise sollte ein 16" wirklich locker schon gehen. mit knapp 6 hat unsere maus auch schon ein 20" gehabt.


----------



## bernd e (10. Dezember 2014)

leugim75 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für unsere kleine suchen wir ein gutes 14 Zoll Bike, als 14" habe ich jedoch kein Markenrad gefunden.
> Was würdet Ihr empfehlen?
> ...



Irgendwie antworten hier die Leute und geben Tipps, aber ohne eine Größenangabe kann dir da wenig geholfen werden.
Meine Große ist jetzt 5,5 und ihre etwas jüngere Freundin fast einen Kopf größer. Von dem her ist es schwer Empfehlungen auszusprechen.
Wir haben das BMW Kidsbike erst als Laufrad und dann zum Radfahren lernen umgebaut. Es hat 14", wächst recht gut mit und damit wir die restliche Saison noch abdecken konnten, habe ich eine längere Sattelstütze montiert.  Für den Saisonstart bekommt sie jetzt ein 20er Pepper und das BMW wird wieder zum Laufrad und bekommt die Kleine.

EDIT: Sie ist jetzt 1,07 m.


----------



## frodo123 (10. Dezember 2014)

leugim75 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für unsere kleine suchen wir ein gutes 14 Zoll Bike, als 14" habe ich jedoch kein Markenrad gefunden.
> Was würdet Ihr empfehlen?
> ...



Ein gutes 14-Zoll Bike ist sicherlich das BMW-Kids Bike, aber sollte die Kleine die 1M-Grenze schon "geknackt" haben würde ich nach einem 16 Zoll Ausschau halten. Auch wenn es nicht immer bei den Top-weight-bikes dabei ist: das Cube ist sicherlich einen Blick wert...

Jedoch würde ich auch 16 Zoll kritisch hinterfragen: jetzt ist Winter - und vermutlich wächst die Kleine noch bis Frühling und damit zur "normalen" Radlsaison... vielleicht ist ein kleines 20" Zoll auch schon eine mögliche Alternative? Oder, falls es nicht high-end sein soll: Puky hat nette 18" Zoll Räder im Angebot...?!?

Wie die Vorredner bereits anmerkten - ohne "Fleisch" sprich weitere Daten, können wir Dir hier leider nicht helfen... Grüße

EDIT: bei 1,07 dürfte ein 20" (aktuell) zu gross sein, bleiben also die genannten 16 Zöller oder ein 18 Zoll-Bike. Oder die Kleine wächst noch etwas zum Saisonstart...


----------



## Y_G (11. Dezember 2014)

frodo123 schrieb:


> Oder, falls es nicht high-end sein soll: Puky hat nette 18" Zoll Räder im Angebot...?!?


Na ob man hier für so eine Aussage nicht gesteinigt werde könnte  Ich will es mal so sagen, die Pukys fahren auch, damit hat es sich aber dann auch schon. OnlyMy2Cents


----------



## Ann (11. Dezember 2014)

naja, das 18" puky sollte man dann aber ganz sicher vorher probefahren. wir hatten das alu lillifee, viel zu schwer und vor allem, die geo so komisch, daß sie mit den beinen fast nicht runterkam, obwohl sie groß für ihr alter war und lange beine hatte. da hat dann ein kleines 20" besser gepaßt. nur die reifen-zollgröße sagt nichts über die größe des rades aus.


----------



## frodo123 (11. Dezember 2014)

Y_G schrieb:


> Na ob man hier für so eine Aussage nicht gesteinigt werde könnte  Ich will es mal so sagen, die Pukys fahren auch, damit hat es sich aber dann auch schon. OnlyMy2Cents





Ann schrieb:


> naja, das 18" puky sollte man dann aber ganz sicher vorher probefahren. wir hatten das alu lillifee, viel zu schwer und vor allem, die geo so komisch, daß sie mit den beinen fast nicht runterkam, obwohl sie groß für ihr alter war und lange beine hatte. da hat dann ein kleines 20" besser gepaßt. nur die reifen-zollgröße sagt nichts über die größe des rades aus.



*rechtfertigungsmodus an* (-; ich vermute, dass die Tochter des Themenerstellers ein 12" Zoll Fahrrad besitzt und sich nun die Frage nach der nächsten Größe ergibt. Und da der Themenersteller ausdrücklich nach einem Markenfahrrad gefragt hat, aber nicht fündig geworden ist, nehme ich an, dass es sich um ein Puky 12"Zoll-Rad das "abgelöst" werden soll handelt...
Sicherlich ist Puky nicht der Anspruch, den das Forum für sich in Anspruch nimmt, aber die Räder Punkten mit einem hohen Wiederverkaufswert und einem hohen Bekanntheitsgrad... das 18" bietet sogar eine 3-Gang Nabenschaltung... und das ZMX eine zumindest annehmbare Geometrie. *rechtfertigungsmodus aus* (-;

Sicherlich ist ein kleines 20" Zoll auch eine Alternative - ist halt m.E. immer noch etwas gross... Und auch preislich ist da doch ein gewisser Unterschied.

@TE: vielleicht ist es an diesem Punkt hilfreich, wenn Du weitere Präferenzen ins Rennen schickst, wie z.B. Rücktrittbremse, Nabenschaltung, Federgabel, Beleuctung, Schutzbleche (Art!), Nutzungsart (z.B. Strasse, Feldweg,...) und auch ggf. einen Preis...


----------



## Ann (11. Dezember 2014)

frodo123 schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist Puky nicht der Anspruch, den das Forum für sich in Anspruch nimmt, aber die Räder Punkten mit einem hohen Wiederverkaufswert und einem hohen Bekanntheitsgrad... das 18" bietet sogar eine 3-Gang Nabenschaltung... und das ZMX eine zumindest annehmbare Geometrie.



wie gesagt, unser 18" puky war erst mit weit über 5 fahrbar, weil vorher keine chance bestand, daß sie runterkam, trotz langer füße. als sie mit dem puky runterkam, war das 20" scott contessa schon zu klein und das cube paßte. ihr fehlte für das schwere teil einfach auch die kraft es richtig zu händeln. mittlerweile sind die puky´s ja schon etwas leichter geworder - warum wohl nur...? nabenschaltung macht das teil unnötig schwer, schalten mit drehgriff ging >5 schon problemlos. hohen wiederverkaufswert hast du bei den leichten rädern auch, sogar noch eher siehe islabikes.

achja du mußt dich nicht rechtfertigen, wir wissen doch, daß du puky-fan bist  trotzdem kann ich als mama das puky nicht mit gutem gewissen empfehlen, vor allem weil es wirklich genug alternativen gibt. finde es auch nicht toll, wenn du vor dem kiga dann grübeln kannst, welches lillifee/ sharky wohl wem gehört. und ausschauen tun die 18" puky halt wirklich wie reine spielräder, von nem coolem mtb meilenweit weg. unser lillifee wurde auch schnell verkauft, die frage meiner tochter an den käufer war dann: "und wann bekommt dein mädchen dann ein RICHTIGES fahrrad?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TVMBison (11. Dezember 2014)

BMX ohne Pegs


----------



## Fisch123 (11. Dezember 2014)

Da fehlen einem die Worte!


----------



## frodo123 (11. Dezember 2014)

Ann schrieb:


> (...) wir wissen doch, daß du puky-fan bist  (...)



danke, endlich versteht jemand mein innerstes....... ((((((((((((()

Wobei unser Sohn das ZMX (18") bereits vor seinem vierten Geburtstag bestiegen hat...


----------



## KIV (11. Dezember 2014)

TVMBison schrieb:


> BMX ohne Pegs


Sorry, aber das ist kein guter Tipp:
Das Tretlager beim BMX ist viel zu hoch und das Oberrohr zu lang, da haut sich das Kind die Knie fast unters Kinn und kommt trotzdem nur knapp mit den Füßen auf den Boden. Und enge Kurven müssen einhändig gefahren werden, weil die äußere Hand das Lenkerende nicht erreicht...
Wir/ich habe diesen Fehler gemacht, erst nach zahllosen Umbauten (Lenker, Vorbau, Kurbel, Bremsen...) war die Fuhre halbwegs fahrbar - vermutlich auch, weil der Junior in der Zwischenzeit einiges gewachsen ist...


----------



## Tracer (12. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht wäre diese Marke/Modell eine Alternative für dich
http://www.supurb.de/Supurb-BO16-Kinder-Mountainbike_1


----------



## TVMBison (12. Dezember 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist kein guter Tipp:
> Das Tretlager beim BMX ist viel zu hoch und das Oberrohr zu lang, da haut sich das Kind die Knie fast unters Kinn und kommt trotzdem nur knapp mit den Füßen auf den Boden. Und enge Kurven müssen einhändig gefahren werden, weil die äußere Hand das Lenkerende nicht erreicht...
> Wir/ich habe diesen Fehler gemacht, erst nach zahllosen Umbauten (Lenker, Vorbau, Kurbel, Bremsen...) war die Fuhre halbwegs fahrbar - vermutlich auch, weil der Junior in der Zwischenzeit einiges gewachsen ist...



nö, hat bei zwei kindern prima funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (12. Dezember 2014)

Trotzdem ist die Empfehlung Mumpitz...


----------

